# Avoid opening presents from sketchy people/people that you don't know



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297587909974003712
is this a PSA? i tend to avoid starting threads with that but holy s---
apparently there are "mystery gifts" and inside it are hacked items that you can't throw out making your inventory full.
i wonder if you can re-wrap them?
but seriously it's so messed up that people would do this


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 24, 2020)

Wow, this is good to be aware of. Big yikes. Thanks for sharing.

My French is a bit rusty, but the poster's first comment says to immediately exit the game before autosave kicks in if this happens to you (really hoping it doesn't happen to anyone... why do people do this).


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Aug 24, 2020)

People really have nothing better to do that other than putting misery to others.


----------



## Cheren (Aug 24, 2020)

Can the items be thrown away? If not (and this becomes an issue) Nintendo will probably fix it. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Aug 24, 2020)

Cheren said:


> Can the items be thrown away? If not (and this becomes an issue) Nintendo will probably fix it. I wouldn't worry about it too much.



I am sure Nintendo will fix this. However, those players who got this issue will have to suffer for days or weeks.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 24, 2020)

Cheren said:


> Can the items be thrown away? If not (and this becomes an issue) Nintendo will probably fix it. I wouldn't worry about it too much.



from what i can read it's non-selectable. that's hoping they'd fix it quick, but it's just that you'd be stuck with that in your inventory for the meantime. which would be a huge inconvenience. i mean, if i saw this on the timeline and doesn't share it here i'd feel bad not giving a heads up to other people at least.


----------



## JSS (Aug 24, 2020)

Yeah autosave won't happen unless you close the inventory so if you ever unwrap one of these just hit the Home button and close the game.


----------



## Cheren (Aug 24, 2020)

niko@kamogawa said:


> I am sure Nintendo will fix this. However, those players who got this issue will have to suffer for days or weeks.



Yeah, that's the best-case scenario but there isn't much I or anyone else could do about it besides waiting until everything got sorted out.



Underneath The Stars said:


> from what i can read it's non-selectable. that's hoping they'd fix it quick, but it's just that you'd be stuck with that in your inventory for the meantime. which would be a huge inconvenience. i mean, if i saw this on the timeline and doesn't share it here i'd feel bad not giving a heads up to other people at least.



That's very considerate of you. I see Nintendo fixing it quickly if it does become a problem, but as of right now we don't know if it's reached that point.


----------



## cherrygirl (Aug 24, 2020)

This is horrible, why would people deliberately do this to other players. If and when Nintendo catches wind about this they’ll definitely fix it and hopefully prevent other player doing this in the future


----------



## Yorli (Aug 24, 2020)

I heard you can rewrap it and drop on a nook mile island, but really nasty thing to do to someone.


----------



## rawstberry (Aug 24, 2020)

just putting it out there because i see some misinformation about the issue: it has been confirmed that you can't rewrap, sell or drop them so just be careful guys and don't accept wrapped gifts from people you don't trust!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297642792731082752


----------



## Yorli (Aug 24, 2020)

rawstberry said:


> just putting it out there because i see some misinformation about the issue: it has been confirmed that you can't rewrap, sell or drop them so just be careful guys and don't accept wrapped gifts from people you don't trust!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297642792731082752


Good to know thanks!


----------



## Serabee (Aug 24, 2020)

Ugh, something like this was bound to happen eventually  Hopefully Nintendo fixes it soon, but good to know in the meantime!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Aug 24, 2020)

Yikes! This is horrible! Why would people do this, that's scary. I am sure Nintendo will fix this, but I could take a few days or weeks. Need to avoid that.


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 24, 2020)

I wonder what would happen if you were to gift it to a villager?


----------



## Pintuition (Aug 24, 2020)

Oooop! Looks like I'm not trading with people I don't recognize until this gets patched! How awful. It's hard to tell as a trader if something is hacked and not to touch it when its dropped like that. Yikes!


----------



## cocoacat (Aug 24, 2020)

That's awful. I hope that Nintendo not only fixes it, but gets to the bottom of it and bans anyone who maliciously sends out hacked/damaging items.
Not a problem I'm likely to encounter as I never get mystery gifts.


----------



## Aurita (Aug 24, 2020)

I guess I won’t be picking up wrapped gifts from online traders until this is patched o: it’s messed up for people to try to ruin other people’s games with these items tho 
Hopefully Nintendo fixes this fast!!


----------



## Feunard (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this! I hope Nintendo fixes this glitch as quickly as they did with the other ones.


----------



## Katgamer (Aug 24, 2020)

I always go to item dumps and they are usually wrapped as a cute little surprise looks like that isn’t going to happen anymore..


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 24, 2020)

Katgamer said:


> I always go to item dumps and they are usually wrapped as a cute little surprise looks like that isn’t going to happen anymore..





Pintuition said:


> Oooop! Looks like I'm not trading with people I don't recognize until this gets patched! How awful. It's hard to tell as a trader if something is hacked and not to touch it when its dropped like that. Yikes!





Aurita said:


> I guess I won’t be picking up wrapped gifts from online traders until this is patched o: it’s messed up for people to try to ruin other people’s games with these items tho
> Hopefully Nintendo fixes this fast!!



i hate that innocent stuff like this, people do as an act of kindness, could get ruined by things like this 
i hope this doesn't become a bigger thing. because wrapped gifts giveaways have been a thing and for people to play a prank like this is so malicious. i know the hackers who'd do something like this is just a small percentage but, still. nintendo should fix this soon & prohibit this from happening.


----------



## Debeers (Aug 24, 2020)

This is terrible! I sometimes liked to wrap a thank-you gift when visiting other islands, guess won’t do it any more.


----------



## Hilbunny (Aug 24, 2020)

Wow this is awful. Animal crossing is such a sweet game...why would you ruin something someone is enjoying? some people do want to watch the world burn


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 24, 2020)

Yikes, thanks for the info.  I've definitely gone to gift giveaways where the presents are wrapped up.


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 24, 2020)

I mean, if it’s any comfort, like a lot of trading, you’re probably still safe going to a gift giveaway from anyone on this forum


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 24, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I mean, if it’s any comfort, like a lot of trading, you’re probably still safe going to a gift giveaway from anyone on this forum



that's true!
they wouldn't dare. as the word will go fast.

just be careful who you'll trade with outside tbt. sometimes it's obvious when a giveaway is sketchy.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 24, 2020)

Whoa...I am super glad I read this before doing my belated b-day thing.. o__o;; Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 24, 2020)

Aaaaaaand now I have to have ppl worry about my wrapped mystery presents that I’ve had sitting out since the game came out. Thanks.


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up! It never ceases to amaze me the lengths griefers will go to...


----------



## Bcat (Aug 24, 2020)

I wonder if restoring a backup from your island would fix this? You would probably have to disable the automatic backups right after this happened though, so that it wouldn’t backup over your clean save. I would contact Nintendo first thing if this happened to me. At the very least, it makes them aware of it so that they can fix it faster.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 24, 2020)

I've never understood why some people apparently get enjoyment out of ruining others' games.


----------



## HappyTails (Aug 24, 2020)

That's terrible that people would do that. People honestly really have nothing else better to do than to find ways to ruin other people's game. SMH. I hope Nintendo fixes it soon.

The thing that really gets me is that people like this is ruining it for everyone because they are making who are trustworthy and wouldn't do something like look bad. It's annoying. I hope Nintendo find a way to ban on people who do stuff like this.

And this is another reason I don't like auto saving. The game auto saves and you are stuck with the hacked items, unless you are fast in realizing you've been had and turns the game off before it auto saves.


----------



## mangoe (Aug 24, 2020)

I guess there are bad apples in every batch- the animal crossing community is one of the sweetest communities I have ever joined.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 24, 2020)

Since it wasn't brought up specifically - does anyone know if we can put these things in a trash can to get rid of them? If we can, that could be a solution to get rid of them if affected.


----------



## Serabee (Aug 24, 2020)

rawstberry said:


> just putting it out there because i see some misinformation about the issue: it has been confirmed that you can't rewrap, sell or drop them so just be careful guys and don't accept wrapped gifts from people you don't trust!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297642792731082752





DJStarstryker said:


> Since it wasn't brought up specifically - does anyone know if we can put these things in a trash can to get rid of them? If we can, that could be a solution to get rid of them if affected.


In the other post I quoted, it says they can't be thrown away


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 24, 2020)

Serabee said:


> In the other post I quoted, it says they can't be thrown away



Aww, too bad.  I was hoping for an easy solution. Well, hopefully Nintendo patches this out. Be careful until then, everyone!


----------



## meo (Aug 24, 2020)

Hopefully nintendo throws out a quick patch on that. That's really unfortunate.


----------



## Serabee (Aug 24, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Aww, too bad.  I was hoping for an easy solution. Well, hopefully Nintendo patches this out. Be careful until then, everyone!


I'm guessing Nintendo will patch this super quick- I wouldn't be surprised if we get an emergency patch in the next couple of days. They can be lazy with some glitches, but this one is probably their top glitch priority right now.

But this is one of the reasons I don't go to giveaways. I'm just so paranoid (the other is that I don't want to fill my catalog too fast for fear of running out of things to do ). I remember reading about "seeding" in WW and that scared me so bad


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 24, 2020)

*Sighs*

I'm that person who barely goes online, but I feel for those having to fear that they may potentially get these kinds of presents from people they don't know. Some people want to watch the world burn...


----------



## wanderlust// (Aug 24, 2020)

This is scary lol now I’m never opening any presents


----------



## oak (Aug 24, 2020)

Can't you just wrap it back up and drop it off on a mystery island? Someone on instagram made a post saying that's how they got rid of theirs.


----------



## xlisapisa (Aug 24, 2020)

Some people truly have nothing else better to do with their lives! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CodyMKW (Aug 24, 2020)

oak said:


> Can't you just wrap it back up and drop it off on a mystery island? Someone on instagram made a post saying that's how they got rid of theirs.





rawstberry said:


> just putting it out there because i see some misinformation about the issue: it has been confirmed that you can't rewrap, sell or drop them so just be careful guys and don't accept wrapped gifts from people you don't trust!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297642792731082752


 nope


----------



## Imbri (Aug 24, 2020)

Thank you for the warning. I like to drop a wrapped gift when I visit someone. Guess I'll leave off with that for a while and drop plain gifts. Not as fun, but definitely safer for now.


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 24, 2020)

I think it would be a good idea to contact Nintendo Support and notify them of users handing out maliciously created (hacked) items that cannot be removed by the player who was targeted. 

This appears to be a modified "null" item.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 24, 2020)

dude twitter is blocked for me so ican't see the post can anyone explain further or send pics? im curious lol. 

from what i can tell tho, seems like more internet trashlords being themselves thru animal crossing. oof.


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 24, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> dude twitter is blocked for me so ican't see the post can anyone explain further or send pics? im curious lol.
> 
> from what i can tell tho, seems like more internet trashlords being themselves thru animal crossing. oof.



Basically, hackers have created a hacked 'wrapped gift' which opens up to reveal an item called "-" which cannot be sold, dropped or trashed which essentially locks your inventory with irremovable items.


----------



## yosie1511 (Aug 24, 2020)

Why do some people always have to ruin the fun of others...


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 24, 2020)

yosie1511 said:


> Why do some people always have to ruin the fun of others...



Easy, they are sociopaths.


----------



## DragonLatios (Aug 24, 2020)

This suck. I Guess only open gift from those you know on the form or have the Seller open them for you and drop the items


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 24, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Basically, hackers have created a hacked 'wrapped gift' which opens up to reveal an item called "-" which cannot be sold, dropped or trashed which essentially locks your inventory with irremovable items.


ohhhh that's scary. I don't play online too often but one time i did and someone gave me a wrapped mom's plushie, i'm glad it wasn't hacked 0-0 what does one do if they get a hacked item?? and what if someone gives them 40  oof-- tho i guess if someone got 1 then they'd be wary to open the other 39 lol. but seriously what does one doooooooo


----------



## lawnClippings (Aug 24, 2020)

I've received wrapped items in the past, not any recently.
Wrapped items make me nervous normally because I don't know what they are and during trades I'd rather be able to tell what the item is. I've had someone wrap the DIYs before they gave them to me during a trade and I was really nervous this was some round about way to try and scam me. Luckily though I opened them and they were the DIYs I asked for and the person hung around until I opened them and learned them instead of dropping the gifts and running.

Just saying that I already have some anxiety and nervousness associated with wrapped items, and this is not helping with my preexisting nervousness.

This is wrong on so many levels. Pocket space is already limited. On top of that these are hacked items. Thirdly, it affects a lot of people negatively. We've got the people who are just trying to be nice suffering because now people are not going to trust wrapped items, and then we've got the people who are already suffering because they got one of these things and can't get rid of them.

People just really need to stop with this behavior.

And I agree this should be reported and that Nintendo really needs to do something about this. I also agree that there needs to be some consequences.


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 24, 2020)

can't see this not get fixing soon assuming those that had this happened to them contacted customer support. Don't think nintendo would just tell their customers tuff luck


----------



## sleepydreepy (Aug 24, 2020)

dang this suck.... having my game get hacked in a malicious way/saved file corrupted is literally my worst nightmare. 

off topic but this reminds me of Pokemon's early days when people use to trade each other "bad eggs" that would corrupt ur saved file. although this never happened to me reading about it online as a kid traumatized me lol


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 24, 2020)

one thing to be sure of is use the new back up feature nintendo gave us, so u won't lose your island if something new and messed up comes along


----------



## xara (Aug 25, 2020)

yikes - i really don’t see why someone would do this. if you want to indulge in hacking and hacked items, go right ahead, but don’t drag other people into it without even giving them a choice? 

with how amazing everyone is here, it’s so jarring when things like this come to light as i forget that not everyone in the community is as kindhearted as everyone on the forums >_<


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 25, 2020)

They could have gone chaotic good and made it so that a wrapped gift could contain 1 million NMT but noooo, they just had to be chaotic evil huh


----------



## Starboard (Aug 25, 2020)

How can it give someone so much satisfaction to wreck a random person's game  Guess it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh dear, this sucks a lot. I got some wrapped presents in the past when I traded on Nookazon, luckily those were just regular items. I don't understand why people do something like this, do they find it really that funny to ruin someone else's game? I hope Nintendo will offer an update to fix this asap, I feel bad for those who may now have to stick with an inventory full of hacked items and can't do anything against it.


----------



## amemome (Aug 25, 2020)

holy cow this is really calculated and mean...  i don't ever play with anyone outside of this forum so i haven't had to encounter this kind of case but wow... why are people so mean? for no reason?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 25, 2020)

wow, imagine being that person to go out of your way to ruin someone's fun smh it's such a detailed scheme too. 
I guess a solution would be to wrap them back up and discard them somewhere? though if you have a full inventory of them then idek man ;;


----------



## Serabee (Aug 25, 2020)

@RobynMWest
(hope I did that right )


----------



## RobynMWest (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks, @Serabee


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 25, 2020)

acnh twitter - praises hackers for star trees
also acnh twitter - realizes hackers can ruin games too

I may be overly critical here, but it's not actually all that different when you look at it. Star trees only looked nice (there were rumours of them potentially creating dead tiles months ago, don't know if those are founded or not), and these don't.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sunnibunniva (Aug 25, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> acnh twitter - praises hackers for star trees
> also acnh twitter - realizes hackers can ruin games too
> 
> I may be overly critical here, but it's not actually all that different when you look at it. Star trees only looked nice (there were rumours of them potentially creating dead tiles months ago, don't know if those are founded or not), and these don't.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


This is completely morally different from star trees imo. It's not like someone could come to your island and plonk down a hacked tree to put your island at risk, and most people buying and selling star trees knew the risks and warned people. These are wrapped gifts that were given to people under the false notion that they were simply a regular in-game item. This is just lying to and hurting innocent players going to seemingly innocent giveaways


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 25, 2020)

Friendly reminder that the only way this will be fixed/prevented is to contact Nintendo Support to notify them of the issue of malicious users distributing hacked items that cannot be removed from the inventory, explaining with great detail of the item (links to threads, etc). 

Only then will Nintendo be able to fix it, as they can force the items out of the game just like they did when they fixed the bugged villager plots by forcing the plot to be new.


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 25, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> This is completely morally different from star trees imo. It's not like someone could come to your island and plonk down a hacked tree to put your island at risk, and most people buying and selling star trees knew the risks and warned people. These are wrapped gifts that were given to people under the false notion that they were simply a regular in-game item. This is just lying to and hurting innocent players going to seemingly innocent giveaways


star trees were wrapped when given away. while they could only be planted in your town by people with best friends status, back when everyone was scared about them potentially creating dead tiles, it kind of is the same thing.
and people selling star trees most definitely did not warn people. giveaways especially, they were just treated as a normal item.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Aug 25, 2020)

from a coding perspective this honestly disgusting.. no idea how nh handles its items but I'm gonna guess it uses some form of tags and values to say when something is allowed to be used or not. Basically, whoever started this had to find the same values used to make tools unusable inside, make those rules apply in all of the accessible game environments, then apply those to this blank item.. and the inventory filling bit is just... ugh. All to wrap it up in a cute lil gift to give to an unsuspecting victim

part of me hopes this is a bad side effect of an old hacked (but assumed harmless) item already being wrapped before it was patched out, and never being cleaned up... the thought of someone doing something so malicious and pointless in a game like this is somewhat disheartening


----------



## HaJi (Aug 25, 2020)

I heard if you go to a mystery island you should be able to drop the item off. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## RedPanda (Aug 25, 2020)

Ugh, this is freaky! Thanks for raising awareness. It's a shame, I love trading with people and dropping off a wrapped gift for them to take home, and I have definitely had people do the same for me sometimes. Now I'll be more cautious, I guess. Perhaps I can just drop the item on the ground and say "here's a little extra something for you" but that's not as easy/fun.


----------



## porkpie28 (Aug 26, 2020)

thanks for letting us know, I hope we do get a fix for it soon


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 26, 2020)

so its not a present from anyone?? This is intentionally done by sketchballs?


----------



## CodyMKW (Aug 26, 2020)

amemome said:


> why are people so mean? for no reason?


welcome to planet earth home to the meanest creatures alive the humans


----------



## Starboard (Aug 26, 2020)

CodyMKW said:


> welcome to planet earth home to the meanest creatures alive the humans


Sad but true  I'm really curious about the psychology behind this stuff. Even if they are sociopaths like someone suggested... why would they go so out of their way? Sighhh.


----------



## Eureka (Aug 26, 2020)

Thank you so much for sharing this info with us! I won't be touching anything that is wrapped until this issue is fixed.


----------



## DragonLatios (Aug 26, 2020)

I Hope they fix this as i do not like to get anything from the mail at maybe brick my game.


----------



## loveclove (Aug 26, 2020)

That's scary, I sometimes opened presents from friendly people as bonus from trades


----------



## Serabee (Aug 26, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> This is completely morally different from star trees imo. It's not like someone could come to your island and plonk down a hacked tree to put your island at risk, and most people buying and selling star trees knew the risks and warned people. These are wrapped gifts that were given to people under the false notion that they were simply a regular in-game item. This is just lying to and hurting innocent players going to seemingly innocent giveaways


It's not the hacked items that's the problem. It's the people tricking others into taking hacked items that don't want is the issue. More or less, it comes down to consent. If you wanna hack your town, cool, have fun. I could admire a cool star or chuckle at all the inclines people hacked. But I don't want it in my game. If someone were to force me to take it into my game THAT'S the issue. Basically, you do what you want with your game. But don't come after mine. Most of the people who hacked star trees used it to make their own islands more pretty- and I still see no problem with that (apparently Nintendo disagrees, but whatever). But, in this situation, people are forcing hacked items on others and potentially damaging their games. To try and compare the two is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Aug 26, 2020)

This really sucks.. I wonder if it's specific to wrapped gifts though? What if it's just an object on the ground? Maybe I won't trade online at all in the meantime.


----------



## matt2019 (Aug 26, 2020)

This is brutal. I can’t believe some people want to wreck other people’s games. Awful people in this world


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up! I only trade on TBT and thankfully, this community has been very trustworthy (at least from my personal experiences). I was considering looking at reddit for trades when I’m having no luck here, but maybe I should hold off until Nintendo addresses this and takes some measures. This really is scary. I don’t have the means to get a new game or switch lite either if something happens to my file ><


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 27, 2020)

Woah thanks for the heads up. Looks like mystery gift events are a big no-no for me while this is a thing. Better to go to events with unwrapped items for full transparency.


----------



## Albireo28 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey, I see a lot of questions here regarding this and I think I can answer some because *sigh* this happened to me days ago and I’m still stuck with the items. It happened on the nookazon discord, and the user is now banned and now wrapped gifts are prohibited. Someone said they had free gifts and a lot of people dmed them. We didn’t know anything about these being hacked. 

The issue has been getting a lot of visibility and within 24 hours of it happening to me a ton of acnh discords banned wrapped items. Two of these discord servers (including nookazon) also told me they have contacted Nintendo about the issue. A few sites have put up articles with warnings about this as well. 

I have contacted Nintendo about it and was told the issue would be relayed to the acnh team and hopefully the next patch will address it. If Nintendo bans my account, my phone call can be used as proof I didn’t want the items and they can unban me. If this happened to you too, please contact Nintendo so you have proof like me and so that they see how many people this is affecting. 

Someone reported this to Nintendo back in May and because only a tiny number of people were experiencing the problem, Nintendo essentially said they will not mess around with hacked items. But now the issue is growing larger. And while a few of these hacked items can be dropped on nmt islands, a majority cannot depending on how precisely they were hacked. 

This whole issue is very upsetting and the person who gave me the gifts seemed nice. But what worries me is they had a streamlined process where you had 30 seconds to grab bags before they closed the session since “there are a lot of people in line.” I haven’t actually talked with anyone else this happened to but I know they are out there and probably as sad as I am.


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

I didn’t know that until now
I don’t play online, but thanks for the reminder


----------



## Kattea (Aug 27, 2020)

This is horrible! I think giftwrapping items adds such a nice touch but now people will be reluctant to take them. :C


----------



## kindakooky (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up. 

How toxic a person do you have to be that you would deliberately do this to other players?!  Ugh, this is horrible, really hope Nintendo fix it ASAP. In the meantime I won't be accepting wrapped gifts from other players.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 28, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> This really sucks.. I wonder if it's specific to wrapped gifts though? What if it's just an object on the ground? Maybe I won't trade online at all in the meantime.



it’s wrapped so the player won’t see the item inside as it doesn’t have a name, it’s just “-“ so if it’s an object on the ground you can see something strange before picking up (unless you pick up stuff so quick before checking)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Albireo28 said:


> Hey, I see a lot of questions here regarding this and I think I can answer some because *sigh* this happened to me days ago and I’m still stuck with the items. It happened on the nookazon discord, and the user is now banned and now wrapped gifts are prohibited. Someone said they had free gifts and a lot of people dmed them. We didn’t know anything about these being hacked.
> 
> The issue has been getting a lot of visibility and within 24 hours of it happening to me a ton of acnh discords banned wrapped items. Two of these discord servers (including nookazon) also told me they have contacted Nintendo about the issue. A few sites have put up articles with warnings about this as well.
> 
> ...



someone had done this since MAY? oh god...

and after hearing your story (which sucks btw, i’m sorry!) it does feel like it won’t be a quick fix as people here would hope. the best we could do for now is make people aware about this so it can be avoided.


----------



## marieheiwa (Aug 28, 2020)

i have a few questions, does one singular present fill up your inventory? or is one wrapped present = one glitched item? could you fix it by dropping tools and getting wrapping paper and wrapping the items, then binning them?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 28, 2020)

Albireo28 said:


> Hey, I see a lot of questions here regarding this and I think I can answer some because *sigh* this happened to me days ago and I’m still stuck with the items. It happened on the nookazon discord, and the user is now banned and now wrapped gifts are prohibited. Someone said they had free gifts and a lot of people dmed them. We didn’t know anything about these being hacked.
> 
> The issue has been getting a lot of visibility and within 24 hours of it happening to me a ton of acnh discords banned wrapped items. Two of these discord servers (including nookazon) also told me they have contacted Nintendo about the issue. A few sites have put up articles with warnings about this as well.
> 
> ...


Omg that’s so awful. I’m so sorry this have happened to you. I don’t care if people hack but messing someone’s game up is a scumy move. I hope Nintendo patch this up soon ban these hackers that are doing this.


----------



## Albireo28 (Aug 28, 2020)

marieheiwa said:


> i have a few questions, does one singular present fill up your inventory? or is one wrapped present = one glitched item? could you fix it by dropping tools and getting wrapping paper and wrapping the items, then binning them?



Hi  one present equals one glitched item so one inventory space. In my case, each person was given 5 glitched items that we now can’t remove from our inventory (unless you were fortunate enough to know about these hacked items and thought to shut off your game when you opened them). Depending on how the hackers alter the items, the rules are different. In my case, the items were very thoroughly made to give people problems and can’t be sold, tossed, gifted, wrapped, dropped on nmt islands, or given away on Harv’s island. The only thing I haven’t tried is traveling back to May Day and seeing if going to rovers island where they take away your inventory and give it back would work.


----------

